# Pet hair removal



## Chubbz (Jul 20, 2016)

Just looking for great recommendations for a brush or tool to make light work if pet hair removal from cars. All replies gratefully received. Thanks


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Something like this http://www.britemax-direct.co.uk/pet-hair-super-hd-brush-black-c2x19531249#.V-JrlTRY4xE.


----------



## scubi (Jun 11, 2009)

The meguiars hair and lint brush does the job for me...

link


----------



## Sh1ner (May 19, 2012)

Maxolen. Best thing for this purpose I have used.


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

Sorry, couldn't resist.......


----------



## phillipnoke (Apr 1, 2011)

Don't put them the simple


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Marigold rubber glove.
Mix up some fabric conditioner in a spray bottle. Lightly mist it over area then run your marigolded hand over it.
Any really embedded hairs get the tweezers out (if your that anal)
The conditioner softens the hair up and allows it to come out easier


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

As above ^^
I've found a glove far more effective than any brush.


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Rubber glove as said, you can also get rubber flat brushes that are basically the same thing


----------



## nelly6912345 (Jan 28, 2014)

I use one of these.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Pet-Hair-...742445?hash=item2a3f7c616d:g:2bAAAOSwKtlWjuKD


----------



## Chubbz (Jul 20, 2016)

Thanks for all replies, very useful. I'm liking the effective and cheaper glove alternative! Particularly liked the pre misting with fabric conditioner, should leave a pleasant smell behind too in order to eliminate the doggyness!


----------



## mb1 (Oct 5, 2016)

I picked my pet hair lint removal tool from polished bliss for about £3


----------



## Danny 1210 (Oct 11, 2017)

Rubber gloves like other members have suggested but make sure you get a well nubbed (raised bits on the fingers and Palm) set :thumb:


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

Obssesed with hairs, use disposable gloves so that I can roll them up and dispose.
For the last few ones use gaffer tape wound around my hand.
We have for cats so in the house is the hoover going twice a day to keep it to absolute minimum


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

Maxolen brush nowt comes close


----------



## Fentum (May 1, 2017)

nelly6912345 said:


> I use one of these.
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Pet-Hair-...742445?hash=item2a3f7c616d:g:2bAAAOSwKtlWjuKD


^ This. I had a dog that seemed to moult its own body weight twice a year. This CarPet tool was the most effective way of removing it all from the interior of a car (leather and carpet) that I found.

Peter


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

You can get the silicon dog grooming /de-shredding gloves with raised dimples and they are intended to be used on upholstery too.

I also have a Dyson "Animal Edition" and it came with a "spinning turbine tool" which is really, really good at lifting dog hairs off car upholstery (we have a white haired terrier.......) .

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B0...ttachments&dpPl=1&dpID=41LqfXCLkzL&ref=plSrch

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Beemerjohn (May 26, 2017)

I got a rubber bristled brush for about 3 quid off eBay, it works a treat. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kingswood (Jun 23, 2016)

GleemSpray said:


> You can get the silicon dog grooming /de-shredding gloves with raised dimples and they are intended to be used on upholstery too.
> 
> I also have a Dyson "Animal Edition" and it came with a "spinning turbine tool" which is really, really good at lifting dog hairs off car upholstery (we have a white haired terrier.......) .
> 
> ...


second this tool, pretty sure you wont fond anything better. not for use on leather tho!


----------



## Tykebike (Mar 27, 2016)

First and foremost I don't believe there is a tool the makes light work of this task. Having had 3 Yellow Labradors and umpteen black carpeted cars I can say that this combination is like Velcro on steroids; why are car carpets like wire wool?
When it came to selling a car I could easily spend 4 hours cleaning out the rear of the estate car. I used this: http://www.wilko.com/sticky-back-pl...-liner-black-30cm-x-15m-336-3027/invt/0309564 to brush the hairs toward a vacuum cleaner and it was the most effective thing I had until I decided to buy one of the brushes like the Britemax mentioned earlier. I still use the same technique of brushing towards the vacuum cleaner and start with the tailgate otherwise the hair falls on to the parts you have just cleaned.
If you really want to do the job right instead of light, finish off with tweezers - that's the reason why I took 4 hours and that was only when it came to selling! 
The next Lab will be a black one!


----------



## cleslie (Feb 19, 2006)

I have one of these:

http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/cgi-...atomiza-pet-hair-remover-cat25.html#aATPH0001

Absolutely superb for brushing dirt and debris off my car mats in between vucuums too.


----------

